# Mounting a Windows share



## balanga (Feb 26, 2018)

How do I mount a Windows share from FreeBSD?

I've entered what I think is the correct command:-

```
mount_smbfs -I 192.168.1.56 //guest@X220/c /mnt/windows
```
and then get a password prompt, but can't remember setting a password. 
How would I change it or unset it


----------



## SirDice (Feb 26, 2018)

Note that mount_smbfs(8) uses SMBv1, which is disabled on Windows machines these days. This might be the reason why you're getting a password prompt when you don't expect one.


----------



## balanga (Feb 26, 2018)

Should I be using something else?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

To be honest, I don't know of an alternative at the moment. I really don't recommend enabling SMBv1 on Windows. There are quite a few nasty bits of malware that make good use of bugs in SMBv1 (WannaCry is probably the most infamous).


----------

